# Honey separation in pint jars.



## woodsy (Mar 3, 2013)

Can anyone tell me what the clear thin liquid represents in the top 1/2" of our pint honey jars?
This was bottled about 6 weeks ago after straining from hives that didn't make it through the winter.
The honey was fairly clear at the time of bottling but turned opaque shortly thereafter.
Now there is a 1/2" of clear thin liquid at the top of the jars. I'm all ears, thanks.


----------



## lenny bee (Oct 29, 2010)

Did you harvest stored sugar water from early fall feeding ? water being lighter than honey will float to top. Like oil an water.


----------



## Jon B (Apr 24, 2013)

My first thought is that you may have some sugar water mixed in. The other option is that you mixed honey from two different locations that each had different crystallization properties. This happened to me once years ago. I was preparing to drain tubs and filled the tank with honey from two different locations. Several months later I noticed that the honey in the tubs had separated, the bottom half was the darker honey and had granulated with the lighter honey on top and still liquid.


----------



## woodsy (Mar 3, 2013)

OK, thanks
I remember putting some sugar water on in the fall so maybe thats it. Don't recall them taking much of it but that may be the separation thing on top.
Should i pour off the thin liquid on top and enjoy ? Thanks again !


----------



## treeWinder (May 3, 2013)

I'd agree, probably syrup.


----------

